# Funny Looking Little Daschund



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Shot this little girl a couple of days ago. Brought a smile to my face after processing the B&W with color eyes and yes... those eyes are for real.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

OH wow! Shes gorgeous. I think that black and white with the color eyes is a spectacular photo. Really does her justice.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

is she blind in one eye Ray? that B&W processed is really gorgeous.
my favourites are 1 and 3. i like the softer images. 

rosesm


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

very nice photos. . I love #1


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice job there Ray!! I like the the first one a lot, but I also like the third one. She appears to be a really good model.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Really nice work! Thats cool, ours started out with blue eyes and one eventually turned completely brown and the other is half brown.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Cute little girl dog! I love doxies!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I feel like I could reach out and touch the dog. Nice work.


----------

